# AMD Radeon R9 290X Crossfire oder EVGA GTX 780 3GB SC ACX SLI ?!



## JustusRS23 (25. Oktober 2013)

Moin Leute 

bin gerade am zusammenstellen eines neuen Systems und wollte mal fragen was in euren Augen mehr "Sinn" macht?
Mein derzeitiger Monitor unterstützt 2560x1440 und überlege in Zukunft auch vllt auf 4K aufzurüsten.
Wollte das System aus folgenden Hauptkomponten zusammenstellen

*Intel Core i7-4770K*


*ASUS MAXIMUS VI FORMULA*


*16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1866 (2x 8GB)*


*512GB Samsung 840 Pro Series*
natürlich noch passendes Netzteil, 2. Festplatte etc.
Bin jetzt halt nur am überlegen welche Grafikkarte(n) mehr überzeugen können?! Achso wird vorrangig dann zum Zocken genommen wobei mal ab und an ne Matlab-Simulation, SolidWorks, ...  drüber laufen wird aber das eher nebensächlich. 
Liebe Grüße an die Community


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2013)

Was versprichst Du Dir denn von einer so hohen Ausgabe? Ich mein: die R9 290X schafft zB Battlefield 3 in 2560 x 1440 mit vollen Details und AA/AF aktiviert trotzdem noch mit 65 FPS - da ist SLI/Crossfire nun wirklich nicht nötig ^^  die große Mehrheit an Gamern würde selbst eine GTX 770 / AMD R9 280X für völlig ausreichend halten und lieber später mal eine neue Karte kaufen, als direkt so viel auszugeben. Zudem kommt ja dann auch beim Netzteil noch eine Mehrausgabe dazu, weil Du ein ca 250W stärkeres brauchst als ohne SLI/Crossfire.

Rein von Preis-Leistung her ist die R9 290X aber die bessere Wahl, die ist bei Deiner Auflösung der GTX 780 um ca 5% überlegen bei gleichem Preis. Ob das bei SLI/Crossfire dann immer noch so ist, kann natürlich keiner sagen. Aber noch ein Vorteil der AMD-Karte: die hat 4GB RAM, die GTX 780 "nur" 3GB. Grad bei hoher Auflösung kann das aber wichtiger sein, und bei SLI/Crossfire addiert sich das RAM ja NICHT. Und so oder so gibt es bei SLI/Crossfire immer mal Problemchen mit dem einen oder anderen Game, und die Leistung verdoppelt sich ja auch nicht, eher "nur" so 60% Plus kann man erwarten.

EVENTUELLER Nachteil der R9 290X: die wird rein von den Werten her sehr heiß (bis 95 Grad), da ist also eine gute Kühlung im Gehäuse ratsam. Allerdings sind die Werte auch von AMD "abgesegnet", es kann gut sein, dass es weniger kritisch ist als wenn eine andere Karte nur 80 Grad warm wird. 


Nebenbei noch: das Mainboard ist auch viel zu teuer, das bringt Dir so gut wie gar keinen Vorteil im Vergleich zu einem 100€ günstigeren Modell. Da wirst du nicht wegen des Boards nennenswert mehr Takt aus der CPU rausholen. Und DDR3-1866 bringt auch keinen merkbaren Vorteil zu DDR3-1600, dürfte aber sicher ein Stück teurer sein, oder?


----------



## JustusRS23 (25. Oktober 2013)

Ja dass ich auch kommende Titel in dementsprechender Auflösung mit Frames ab 60 aufwärts zocken kann ohne Einbrüche. Ja der 1 1/2 - 2 Jahres-Intervall-Wechsel wird auch vortan bestehen  

Ja dass Verhältnis von Anstieg zu Anzahl ist mir bekannt. Mir gehts auch nicht um irgendwelche Benchmark-Parkour's sondern um die gute Performance/Leistung im Spiel. 

Ja denke wenn man eine gute Wärmeabfuhr einbaut sollte dies nur unwesentlicher Nachteil sein. Ich muss sagen, ich war vor ein paar Tagen echt überzeugt von dem Kauf von 2x 780ern und wollte eigentlich die Bestellung abschicken aber wollte die Tests noch abwarten.

Okay danke, werde da vllt auch nochmal nach einer besseren Lösung suchen. Ja wobei das sich noch im kleineren Rahmen hält.

Habe gerade das hier gefunden:

Radeon R9-290X Crossfire vs GeForce GTX 780 SLI review - Article

In den Auflösungen scheint die R9 echt die bessere Wahl zu sein zur Zeit.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2013)

Brauchst dann halt in jedem Falle ein Netzteil, das 4x PCIe-Stecker hat.

Ach ja: an sich soll man davon zwar nichts merken, aber fast alle Boards haben bei SLI/Crossfire kein x16-Speed, sondern "nur" x8-Speed für PCIe. Das hier http://geizhals.at/de/asus-z87-ws-90sb0390-m0uay0-a954056.html  ist wohl das günstigste, das auch bei crossfire 2x PCIe x16-Speed bietet


----------



## JustusRS23 (25. Oktober 2013)

Alles klar danke werde ich berücksichtigen


----------



## LordCrash (29. Oktober 2013)

An deiner Stelle würde ich erst mal eine Grafikkarte kaufen, da die für alle bisher erhältlichen Spiele mehr als ausreicht. Wenn dann die Leistung in 1-2 Jahren nicht mehr für max. Details ausreichen sollte, kannst du dir ja immer noch eine zweite Karte dazukaufen, die dann deutlich günstiger sein sollte.


----------

